# DEFT+CST 90 but how?



## saabluster (Sep 28, 2009)

Well I wanted to get some feedback on what to do with a couple Phlatlight CST 90 LEDs I got a hold of. These are the top bin(1000-1200lm at 3.2A). The CST is really what people should be excited about not the SST. The CST has the die mounted directly to a large piece of copper. If I go balls to the wall it will not be something that can go into existing lights for various reasons. I will have to make a light specifically for this LED and the price will be high as it will need a special driver solution as well as work on the battery and heatsinking fronts. I could also sell it as a drop-in for existing lights with a driver to bump the output to around 3A. This may be usable as a tool and not just a toy so it has more usefulness but isn't as fun. What do you guys think? Toy or tool?


----------



## RyanA (Sep 28, 2009)

My instinct is to go right for the big guns. Though a practical app would also be interesting. The people demand photos!


----------



## saabluster (Sep 28, 2009)

RyanA said:


> My instinct is to go right for the big guns. Though a practical app would also be interesting. The people demand photos!


What do you want to see? I already posted pics of the SST 90 in the DEFT a month or two ago.


----------



## fiftycalibre (Sep 28, 2009)

Toy!

Make a pill and driver for my DEFT


----------



## saabluster (Sep 28, 2009)

fiftycalibre said:


> Toy!
> 
> Make a pill and driver for my DEFT


By toy I mean something not practical for normal usage and would be a just a showoff light. . If I go wild I have to do some major surgery to a DEFT so it is not something I could make work with your light unless it was shipped back.


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 28, 2009)

heat is a problem with the SST-90's you need a lot of mass to heatsink - the one I had you could weld with it @ about 4amps DD off 3 x 5000mah C NiMH cells with a 3' reflector


----------



## csshih (Sep 28, 2009)

"_ 9A or greater"
_
How big of a heatsink are you planning? a few manufacturers are having trouble running those LEDs that high in portable flashlights._ Solder melt yet? 
_


----------



## saabluster (Sep 28, 2009)

csshih said:


> "_ 9A or greater"
> _
> How big of a heatsink are you planning? a few manufacturers are having trouble running those LEDs that high in portable flashlights._ Solder melt yet?
> _


The heatsink depends on the degree of usability I try to design it for and what the final price would be. I could spend more time, effort, and materials to increase the allowable "on" time but would people pay for that? It is obviously much easier to just slap it in an existing light, keep the power down and call it a day.


----------



## hornady708 (Sep 30, 2009)

I say go all out, and then sell it to me :twothumbs


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 30, 2009)

Accidentally melting down some unused silver wear from around the house (that the boss wont see ) would make a good heat sink for that baby :naughty: but only do it if your couch is comfy for when you get banished there.


----------



## saabluster (Sep 30, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> Accidentally melting down some unused silver wear from around the house (that the boss wont see ) would make a good heat sink for that baby :naughty: but only do it if your couch is comfy for when you get banished there.


Well it seems the push is for it to be on the wild side. Time to get cookin'.


----------



## Stillphoto (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah, go for the all out crazy light. Active cooling anyone? haha


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 30, 2009)

but I would vote drop in - way more versatile and would be IMO easier/quicker/cheaper to sell to the masse$ - but thats just me - the DEFT I found too annoying for my keyring


----------



## saabluster (Oct 1, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> but I would vote drop in - way more versatile and would be IMO easier/quicker/cheaper to sell to the masse$ - but thats just me - the DEFT I found too annoying for my keyring


I think I will do one of both. Hows that sound?


----------



## Glenn7 (Oct 1, 2009)

I just noticed everybody is voting for it in the DEFT - you will need a big heat sink in there wont you? as the body is thin - and thats where the heat first escapes to before it gets to the big head/sink - just a thought :shrug: - or make a Alu fin coupling for the outside.


----------



## Glenn7 (Oct 1, 2009)

saabluster said:


> I think I will do one of both. Hows that sound?



aaaarh! yes good solution :welcome: :kiss::naughty:


----------



## hornady708 (Nov 18, 2009)

Are you still planning on a dedicated light for your other LED?


----------



## saabluster (Nov 18, 2009)

hornady708 said:


> Are you still planning on a dedicated light for your other LED?


I still _want_ to but since time and money are very tight right now I decided to make them pills for existing owners. jsholli and racerX have laid claim to them. I may revisit it at another time.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 18, 2009)

I smell a Maxabeam challenger..

Part of what makes the DEFT so entertaining is how unreasonable it is, so possibly having a giant lump around the emitter with huge fins all over the place would just be more of a good thing..


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 19, 2009)

What? I missed this one. :mecry: I thought they were going to be new lights...  It also excaped my attention that there were only 2.

Well guess I can dedicate that money to getting a custom SST50 mod done. I'd think an overdriven SST50 would throw better than an under-driven SST90. Higher surface brightness I'd think; what are your thoughts on that Saabluster?


----------



## troller_cpf (Jan 30, 2010)

Don't know if it can interest you, but, I have a 4D Mag SSR-90 which is driven to almost 9 Amps... it should deliver near 2100 lumens.

I fitted it with the same aspherical lens used in the DEFT (it is the same size - has been taken from a different car but I think they are all the same). I already used that lens to modify my Tiablo A9 (https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/242025) and now I've tried it too onto the powerful SSR-90 mag.
Here is a thread with pictures comparison:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3259587#post3259587


I just place here the two most important beamshots (reduced for faster loading - for the full size refer to the link above):

"DEFT" lens on 250 lumens Q5 Tiablo A9






"DEFT" lens on 2100 lumens Mag SSR-90





As you can see... the lens is too little to convoy well the light from the big emitter. It gives tons of light, but it could not out-throw the standard DEFT.

Just hoped this could be a help.


----------



## saabluster (Jan 30, 2010)

troller_cpf said:


> Don't know if it can interest you, but, I have a 4D Mag SSR-90 which is driven to almost 9 Amps... it should deliver near 2100 lumens.


Thats cool. How long can you run it before it over heats? I have done a bit of work combining the CST/SST 90 with the DEFT platform and heat is the major enemy. I have ways to deal with it but I just haven't had the time to finish anything up to the point I'd want to show it off just yet. Too many irons in the fire.


----------



## choppers (Jan 30, 2010)

Dont know how I missed this but I am in!!!!!!!!! Would love to see this offered!!!

:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## troller_cpf (Jan 31, 2010)

saabluster said:


> Thats cool. How long can you run it before it over heats? I have done a bit of work combining the CST/SST 90 with the DEFT platform and heat is the major enemy. I have ways to deal with it but I just haven't had the time to finish anything up to the point I'd want to show it off just yet. Too many irons in the fire.


 
The heatsink is custom made, and it is quite big, but the head is a standard head, no finning or special machining.
Given that, after just 30 sec of use, it becomes warm at feel (perfectly warm for when it's so cold like now....  ), but I'd say that after 3 minutes of run it is already HOT (the head) and after 5 minutes the whole body is very hot (like you don't want to use it that much anymore 'cause you fear that something bad will happen to wires/emitter/reflector maybe)...
and this is in a long 4D mag, whose body has a lot of aluminium to dissipate heat.


----------

